# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  The Coronation of Primarch Petrix

## Feathersnow

*The Coronation of Primarch Petrix* 

Come see the wonders of The World Garden!!

This carefully curated land of genetically sculpted creatures is beautiful and tranquil!

Meditate with the chattering nuns!

The University is a great center of learning and research!  Come learn its secrets!

And at the center, Primarch Petrix, the protégé of Saint Marcion, who has ascended to power after the death of their Guardian.  Pay your respects!


Activities!

There are two prizes,  a trade route and Artifact. Once the winner of the contest with the higher result is determined, they will be allowed first pick.

Prizes- an Artifact and a Trade Route 

*Spoiler: POETRY CONTEST!*
Show



The nuns appreciate poetry.  Share your own offerings to win a prize!


Stats-  Diplomacy or Intrigue 

Activity- Write a poem.  The winner will be random, but you must submit a poem to be considered.



*Spoiler:  Sword Dance!*
Show


The Astartes are the elite military of the World Garden  These warrior monks keep their reflexes sharp with elaborate dance routines!  Can you impress them!?

Stats- Mil or Faith 

Activity- describe your Sword Dance!

----------


## farothel

Arriving after a long journey, the delegation of the Hymenocera Expanse gave their respect to the hosts before withdrawing for the day.  The following day when the contests started, Crown Princess Pantaloida would come forward to recite the poem she had composed on the way.

*Spoiler: Poetry contest*
Show


Soft silent currents
streaming through waving coral
bringing foreign smells

roll: *15*



Then the monks came forward for their sword dance:

*Spoiler: Sword dance*
Show


Four younger and four older monks are standing in two lines, one of the younger and one of the older, facing outward.  They each have a sword by their side, but not drawn yet.  Then suddenly the the older click their left claw, while the younger quickly draw their swords.  Then the younger clack their claw (a higher pitch), while the older draw.
Clack-CLACK
On cue they all turned inward, locking swords with the guy in front of them in the other line, clicking their claws in between hitting their swords together.
Clack-CLACK
The repeated the manouver crossing to the guy standing next to the one they had just done the maneuver with and then again with the ones they done it with before.
Clack-CLACK Clack-CLACK
Then one by one the younger ones jumped up and the olders, again clicking their claw, held their swords up while the younger ones, using their own sword against the other sword to push them further up.  They did a salto in the water and came back down on the other side.
Clack-CLACK Clack-CLACK Clack-CLACK Clack-CLACK

Next they started swirling around, hitting their swords against each other while also keeping up the claw clicking while increasing the tempo of the movements.  Soon they moved so quickly they were difficult to follow, the swords flashing around but only hitting other swords, while the claw clicking got more of an upbeat tempo.  Suddenly the tempo dropped a bit before moving back to very fast and goes on for a bit less than five minutes and then suddenly they all face each other and their swords point towards each other, just the points touching.

Turning around they salute the crowd with their swords, before sheating them all at the same time and bowing.

first part
second part

roll: *17*



rolls

----------


## Gengy

*The Builder's Union*

Arriving as a group, the Builder's Union consists of a mix between Mer and Gotezhar.  The former are armed with what appear to be training spears.  The latter appear to be a bunch of Workers, which is unusual.  Workers aren't well know for their... appreciation of culture.  Unless it's appreciation of fine architecture, which the Workers do loudly and with enthusiasm while within the World Garden's demesne.  The carefully curated land itself is something that the Builder's Union all agree is a work of art, but not something the Workers feel they can replicate elsewhere.

The leader of the gathered delegation turns out to be a Mer going by the name Joontar Taa'pa.  Taa'pa at first seems to be struggling to keep everyone in line, but the Joontar quickly realizes that... they have arrived and that's good enough.  So the rest of the delegation disperses quickly, while Taa'pa goes to give the appropriate greetings to Primarch Petrix.

When it is his turn to approach, the Mer bows and say, *"Primarch, congratulations on your recent ascension.  Our regrets that it came at the cost of your Guardian.  Feytor Mira'din wanted to be here herself, but hopes you will excuse her absence; six children are proving more difficult for her to handle then all of the Gotezhar."*


_Poetry Contest_

Meanwhile, the Gotezhar Workers seemed to have split up into individual meanderings, but one Worker heads to see the nuns, almost as though they have a purpose.  They ask to be entered into the poetry contest under a the name, Khom Heyclamassois.  Which is unusual for a Gotezhar name, and likely false, but no other nomenclature is given.

When it is their turn, Khom stands before the crowd, and compared to other Gotezhar whom typically speak in a far more nasally voice, Khom begins to speak in a melodic tone.  It quickly becomes apparent that this not only poetry, but some kind of song...

*Spoiler: Hello Friends, Hello Foes*
Show

_Sung to the tune of "Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah" by Allan Sherman [Click the Link]_

Hello friends, hello foes
Listen in, to my woes
We find building, entertaining
Yet the Divine Nacres relationship with us is restraining

We tried creating, a new Reefback Nursery
It got finished, slightly worse you see
Instead of helping, supplies were thinner
We suspect the Nacres ate them all for dinner

All the oceans, hate the waiting
When the Nacres, start hesitating!
And the Work Chief, they get pissy
When theres no glue in the barnacles theres something fishy

Theyre doing nada, they might say
But their nada, it causes delay
We have to use, up our treasure
Before we can cut once and twice before we measure.

Now I dont want, this should scare ya
But this treatment, is unfair ya
They might think, theyre teaching us lessons
Yet all were learning is that they dont much like us asking questions

Wheres their home, oh friends and foes?
Do they roam, far away or close?
Dont leave us thinking you deceivers
We might get eaten by the Reavers

Why the taboo, does searching those  wastes  make noise?
Does it mess your houses?  Do, ya lose, poise?
Oh please dont make us say
How you  make  a  crab  cray!

Detested foes, darling friends,
My poetry, it nearly ends
We know you might, disagree
Thats fine; cause eye-to-eye we dont have to sea-to-sea.

Instead, you should, take this tech
We dont mind, being a pain-in-the-neck
Were gonna go, to the Terrestrial Waste
Friends and foes, you should do so with post haste!


When Khom finishes, they quickly begin to hand out a series of documents to anyone whom takes them.


_Sword Dance_

The warrior Mer gather together in front of the warrior monks, and await the chance to do their 'sword dance'.  Though in the case of the Builder's Union, it's more 'spear dance'.  

The training of the Builder's Union Tempests - the armed forces - shines through, as the Mer elegantly begin with a simple kata.  It flows from a ready stance into a slow but coordinated stab that each of the ten 'dancers' make look excruciatingly difficult, as the forward stab is almost pushing against the waves themselves, each spear moving incrementally but held with a fierce grip that belays years of practice as not a single tip wavers.  The speed begins to pick up as the stab becomes a slice, and the warriors begin to move not just their weapons but their bodies as well.  Where once they were in two lines of five Mer, they are now in a close circle, each slash of their spear getting closer and closer to the Mer on either side of them.  When things are too close for comfort, five dancers swim into the air, and upside down in the water, begin to rotate counter clockwise while the five nearest the ground rotate clockwise, creating a dervish of deadly destruction in the center.  

Indeed, as the onlookers watch, two small whirlpools begin to swirl within the tight circles, and in a display of amazing theatrics, a single bubble forms, created from the intense pressure being created by the ever increasing speed of the spears.  The warriors begin to move with almost impossible haste, and the audience begins to realize that not a sound has been made the whole time as one of the ten break off from the rest and cries out "HYAA!" before stabbing the bubble with his spear causing a loud >POP<

When the water settles again, all the warriors are back in their two lines above the seabed, their spears at the ready.  One final noise as they snap to a resting state, before bowing to the judges.


Rolls, if they matter:
Poetry Contest (14)
Sword Dance (17)

----------


## MappyPK

*Attendees*
*Spoiler: Tang Hokohoko, International Diplomat for the Bender*
Show

Stoic and crafty, Hokohoko is an average-sized yellow Taika with blue stripes, known for his handling of trade deals within Miru Miru. He wears a small brown top hat wih a yellow buckle, and a pair of fancy specs, which he pushes in to read important documents. Any dispute over land and property ownership, for example, generally passed through Hokohoko's court. Kororia has sent him to the Coronation in hopes of fostering friendly terms with the Primarch. The poem submitted to the event is often accredited to him, though some say his grandfather was the real producer.


*Spoiler: Kani Tanga, Renowned Dynamicist*
Show

As a small and agile pink Taika, Kani Tanga is known across the region of Aniwana for her elaborate maneuvers and great flexibility. With a bit of improvisation, she was sent to perform a routine at the event.


*Poetry*
*Spoiler: Greed and Glamor*
Show

We rose from the depths with no possession.
The bubble was the way of self-expression.
But as we grew, we looked and caved,
To buy all that we craved.

To avoid recession
Is to avoid depression,
Or so they say.

_Roll = 15 using DIP_


*Sword Dance*
*Spoiler: A Dynamic Display*
Show

Truthfully, it is not possible for a Taika to wield a sword in any sense of the word. Creative measures would have to be taken. And by creative, it must be noted that it is the same solution as a great many Miru problems. By suspending swords within the powerful Taikan bubbles, a beautiful display of dancing with death can be performed in the water above the stage.

_Roll = 14 using FAI_


Rolls. 15 DIP, 14 FAI.

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades & The Greenwater Clans*

The Shades are here in full force; a colorful assortment of lysimia and mer from Leriander compete to draw attention to their Shade, while the more unified Shades of Rumond mostly just vibe and enjoy the foreign wonders. The current Grand Matriarch of Lux-Glossia does not attend. Instead, she sends a delicately carved terrarium of luminescent crystal suitable for displaying one of the World Garden's more precious sculpted creatures. Hopefully, the Sakura-Jin will be able to put it to good use.

As a smaller group, but no less interesting, several individuals from the Greenwater Clans are also in attendence. Several vanish into the depths of the University's great library as if searching for answers to forbidden questions, while others show great interest in the famed combat capabilities of the Astartes. 

*Spoiler: Poetry contest*
Show

An explorer from the Yellow Shade recounts their impressions of a thorny nudibranch species discovered on an expedition past (region 82). At least, that's one possible interpretation of the subject matter...

_Little spiny sisters
Waving colorful signs of your dangers
Why do you wish to be strangers?

Younger thorny brothers
Colonies nestled along the gorge
And yet no civilized culture forged?

Long-lost hungry siblings
With wonders of the world replete
Are there not better things to eat?_

*Spoiler: Sword dance*
Show

Four Serovin rangers position themselves around a singular individual wearing an elaborately carved serpentine mask with gigantic fangs. The rangers are armed with finned javelins and short thrusting spears, both of which are traditionally tipped with the fangs of the great serpents that lurk in the depths of the Serovin. Without any visible cue, the rangers simultaneously thrust their spears towards the center only a moment after the costumed individual drops to the seafloor. This begins an elaborate hunt in which the snake slithers deftly between the rangers, evading each coordinated attack by a mere split-second. After the snake winds a full circle around the dancers, three of the rangers use consecutive, coordinated attacks to corral the snake into the fourth. The dance ends with the serpent and the fourth ranger mere inches from each other, with the ranger's javelin point just barely inside the gaping mouth of the fanged dancer's mask.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Poetry contest - 13
Sword dance - 10
Rolls here

----------

